# Orchid Zone roths!



## Denver (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't know if everyone has already seen this, but The Orchid Zone just added in spike roths for $100 to their ebay store. I just bought two and have my fingers crossed for some terrific plants!

I'll post pictures when the plants arrive.
Here's the link if anyone is interested in buying them:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261919776763?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 8, 2015)

This is a good deal, especially considering that they sell not in spike Roths for $75. Alas, too many plants and not enough time for more plants.


----------



## Marco (Jun 8, 2015)

That is a deal! Plants from OZ are fantastic. I'm sure you will be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2015)

I would kill to have some for that price. Smaller unflowered seedlings sell for double in Oz!


----------



## emydura (Jun 10, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> I would kill to have some for that price. Smaller unflowered seedlings sell for double in Oz!



It is frustrating isn't it when we look at these.

Do you know the cross you are getting? I can't see any mention of parent names.


----------



## Denver (Jun 10, 2015)

emydura said:


> It is frustrating isn't it when we look at these.
> 
> Do you know the cross you are getting? I can't see any mention of parent names.



I'm not sure what cross I will be getting. I requested that they send two different crosses if possible. I will be a little surprised and a little disappointed if they are not the newest generation of crosses that they are blooming out right now.

I got a Dazzler x Buff plant in March from them that was fantastic, so if I'm lucky I'll end up with 3 different crosses from them. That plant is here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36834


----------



## Cat (Jun 10, 2015)

Ohh wow. I'd buy a couple myself if I could.


----------



## Denver (Jun 14, 2015)

I got the plants yesterday afternoon after a mix up with the post office. The plants arrived safely although one petal broke.

Here is Z7071 rothschildianum “Mighty” X “Red Baron”





the petals on the first flower were a little messed up from shipping but the form of the second flower that is still opening looks better. Also hopefully future bloomings will have better spacing, I think that being in a box for two days didn't help with that.





And here is Z7135 rothschildianum “CH” X “Red Baron”









I'll try to get some better pictures once all of the flowers are open


----------



## Marco (Jun 14, 2015)

wow. good pick! beautiful blooms

Thanks!


----------

